# iCloud mail : serveur de réception grisé



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installé Icloud et créer une adresse @me.com.
Je parviens à envoyer des mails, mais je ne reçois rien.
Le serveur de réception (p06-imap.mail.me.com) reste grisé.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Merci à tous ceux qui se sont intéressés à mon problème ou qui s'y intéressent toujours mais sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit, mon problème s'est résolu. J'avais peut-être fait une mauvaise manoeuvre.
Mille excuses et encore merci. 
POUR INFO: Le serveur est toujours grisé, mais il fonctionne.


----------



## virgivir (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Il me semble avoir le même problème que toi. 
Pourrais tu m'expliquer comment tu as fait ?
Merci
Virginie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider, mais comme expliqué plus haut, je n'ai rien fait. Tout s'est rétabli.
Ce qui me laisse supposer que j'avais dû faire une mauvaise manoeuvre.
Amitiés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

Un complément d'information quand même.
Il faut bien créer l'adresse mail " ....@me.com" et configurer Icloud.


----------

